# Delta 28-195 10" Bandsaw NIB



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ow much should I offer a guy who is selling a Delta 28-195 10" Bandsaw new in box. I know delta is on its way out of business but if I can get this for a steal I figured I would try. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks
Adam

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

What are you planning on using it for? You've probably already heard this but a 10" BS is pretty limited in what it can do. Personally, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

